# how do i get to archery chat room



## Dthbyhoyt




----------



## Tim Roberts

Ray.


----------



## daltongang

Welcome to AT!

set from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## Double S

Click on 'Community" at the top of the page and a drop down will appear for chat.


----------

